# Kinojahr 2021: Weitere Blockbuster-Verschiebungen stehen bevor



## Christian Fussy (12. Januar 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Kinojahr 2021: Weitere Blockbuster-Verschiebungen stehen bevor* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Kinojahr 2021: Weitere Blockbuster-Verschiebungen stehen bevor*


----------



## HandsomeLoris (12. Januar 2021)

Langsam aber sicher wird man das Streaming ins Auge fassen müssen, wenn auch ungern, oder halt gleich(zeitig) einen Disc-Release. Die Verschiebungen von James Bond haben bereits so viel Geld verschlungen, dass ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass da überhaupt noch ein Gewinn eingefahren wird. 
Vielleicht könnte man ja statt dem Weg über einen Streamingdienst auch eine Art unabhängige digitale Vorführung machen, für die man einen Ticketpreis bezahlt und gut ist. Das wäre wahrscheinlich auch finanziell lohnender.


----------



## Spiritogre (12. Januar 2021)

HandsomeLoris schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte man ja statt dem Weg über einen Streamingdienst auch eine Art unabhängige digitale Vorführung machen, für die man einen Ticketpreis bezahlt und gut ist. Das wäre wahrscheinlich auch finanziell lohnender.


Haben sie doch so auch u.a. mit Mulan und Wonder Woman 84 (in den USA) gemacht, die wurden auf Streamingdiensten wie Disney und HBO angeboten anstelle bzw. parallel zum Kino aber man muss(te) zunächst quasi ein "Familien-Kinoticket-Preis" für extra zahlen. Ich glaube 35 Dollar oder so.


----------



## HandsomeLoris (12. Januar 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Haben sie doch so auch u.a. mit Mulan und Wonder Woman 84 (in den USA) gemacht, die wurden auf Streamingdiensten wie Disney und HBO angeboten anstelle bzw. parallel zum Kino aber man muss(te) zunächst quasi ein "Familien-Kinoticket-Preis" für extra zahlen. Ich glaube 35 Dollar oder so.


Schon etwas in diese Richtung, aber auf "neutralem Boden", quasi ein virtuelles Kino, so dass man nicht den Streaming-Dienst abonnieren muss, um dann den "Eintritt" bezahlen zu können. Im Prinzip wie bei einigen Konzerten der letzten Zeit, bei denen man nur diesen einen Livestream bezahlte.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Januar 2021)

Hoffentlich werden Minions 3, Top Gun 2 u.a. nicht erneut verschoben. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fud1974 (13. Januar 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Hoffentlich werden Minions 3, Top Gun 2 u.a. nicht erneut verschoben.



Na ja, die Mai Termine sind schon mutig irgendwie.. selbst wenn da einiges gelockert sein würde, mit Glück... dann doch nicht so dass du im Kino wieder dicht an dicht sitzt vermutlich, und ohne Maske oder ähnliches. Das wird den Umsatz da doch dämpfen.
Ich denke 2021 wird für die Kino-Industrie auch ein Seuchen-Jahr, weil da halt noch nicht alles durch ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Januar 2021)

Also vor (Hoch) Sommer 2021 rechne ich nicht mit geöffneten Kinos. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Januar 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Also vor (Hoch) Sommer 2021 rechne ich nicht mit geöffneten Kinos.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk



Vielleicht gibts im Frühjahr ja wieder Autokino-Betrieb, wie letztes Jahr.


----------



## fud1974 (13. Januar 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Also vor (Hoch) Sommer 2021 rechne ich nicht mit geöffneten Kinos.






LOX-TT schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibts im Frühjahr ja wieder Autokino-Betrieb, wie letztes Jahr.



Alleine schon diese beiden Aussagen zeigen, wie ernst die Situation für die Kino Betreiber auch 2021 wohl bleiben wird.


----------



## Vordack (13. Januar 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Also vor (Hoch) Sommer 2021 rechne ich nicht mit geöffneten Kinos.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk



Schaun wir mal. Ich würd eher auf Winter tippen, aber es hängt vom Impfstoff ab und wie schnell er großflächig verfügbar ist, mMn.

Es könnte schneller gehen zB mit Impfpässen und Impfplicht, aber da schreit ja jeder "Querdenker" wieder auf weil er sich in seinen Grundrechtren verletzt fühle...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Januar 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> Schaun wir mal. Ich würd eher auf Winter tippen, aber es hängt vom Impfstoff ab und wie schnell er großflächig verfügbar ist, mMn.
> 
> Es könnte schneller gehen zB mit Impfpässen und Impfplicht, aber da schreit ja jeder "Querdenker" wieder auf weil er sich in seinen Grundrechtren verletzt fühle...


Dann bleiben diese Querdenker halt daheim und streamen weiter vor sich hin während sie ein nationales Kinobesuchsverbot erhalten. Strafe muss sein. ^^

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------

